# Infinity G20 Headlights.... I think they fit on a '91 Sentra!



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Yesterday, when I was walking around the parking lot, I saw an Infinity G20... and i parked my car next to it... and the headlights look almost identical....and not fogged and yellow. So is it possible to get ahold of some of those headlights and put em in a 91' sentra without a lot of moddifications.

Btw- i dont know what year it was, i think around 97-00


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *So is it possible to get ahold of some of those headlights and put em in a 91' sentra without a lot of moddifications.*


Nope! Unless you willing to spend the money and make major mods to get them to fit.


----------



## gottabfast (Sep 22, 2002)

I also have a 91 Sentra and I am looking for a new headlight option...the other day I was looking at SR20Development.com and they had a Tsuru headlight conversion. The look a lot better than what I have now, but they seem expensive. It's just something to look at...


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to work on a projector setup for the b13. I need to get some b14 headlights to see if b14 projectors will fit. they look like it, but I'm not sure. I'll have more info on this in the next week or too.


----------



## macabugaoa (Sep 18, 2002)

*Infiniti G20 Headlights...*

Look on E-bay... Sometimes they have some real "steal-of-a-deal(s)" Someone sold that same Tsuru front light conversion (regularly over $300) for $178.

B14 lights for B13... I never thought of that but that would be pretty clean as well if they'll fit. Hope it can happen!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

The P11 G20 heads can be slightly modded to fit a B14--Ive already seen it done BUT as far as a B13--that IM not too sure of-It might be a little harder....

Go Tsuru--thats a ILL Ass conversion set up....


----------

